# Pic Request.. fat before and afters!!



## GADGEY (May 23, 2007)

Looking for inspiration lol... :lift:

20 stone flabby to toned would be good..!!!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Cant do that...but i can do the opposite way around! 

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/graphics/arnold_then_now.jpg


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

ha ha inspirational!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Not ultra ripped but im happy. That took about 21/2 years.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

**** me Robdog, that is an amazing change. Hats off to you fella.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Respect to you Rob Dog that is some f*cking change!!! looking good mate.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

massive change robdog.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

a real credit to what you can achieve with hard work and determination.... well done mate!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

,


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You weren't exactly fat in the first pic though, Raikey!

Still had veins popping out from everywhere. How long ago was the avvy picture taken, mate?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the avvy is late summer 06 mate....

bout 4 months after the show i was preppin for in the comparison pic....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

6 years and 7 stone later lol :bounce:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

wow this thread has got some amazing transformations, db thats unbeleivable! same with robdog and all the other posts, this is what its all about!


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

Inspirational thread. Well done lads.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

this was after a 2 year lay off. first pic was feb 06, 2nd was july of the same year. lost around 35lbs of fat. got down to 12st on 2nd pic. im nearly 14 now though and in similar condition


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

lookin good mate...well done......interested to know how you dieted and training to lose that amount in such a short space of time??


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

looking good bud, great changes. Been good motivation seeing pics on this thread....second what shorty says above...be good to hear diet and workout plan.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

basically carb cycling from advice on people on this board. i was doing cardio but found that weight training more often at slightly lower intensities worked better.

i also cycled clenbuterol and i did a little t3 but didnt think much of it.

and i swear by cheat days, as they helped keep my metabolism up.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Well done guys!! Everyone has done really well....

Andy i agree with cheat days too....everyday!! haha:bounce:


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

Cant believe i didnt pay any attention to this thread before...some really inspirational stuff on here...DB and Robdog..seriously impressive stuff guys. Well done to all you.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i think db must live near a nuclear power plant or summit! thats some freek gains hes made


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

andye said:


> i think db must live near a nuclear power plant or summit! thats some freek gains hes made


I wouldnt be supprised if he has secretley been on the gear


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What a cool thread.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

fair play to you all. good for me to see as im only a little more tonned than andy.e myself at the moment, not for long though i hope


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> What a cool thread.


Very true, what amazing transformations, well done!!!

Ben


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ok dont laugh at the state of me,

5 years ago,










16 weeks ago










last week


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ps could all the ladies that are lusting after me in that first pic pls form an orderly que, lol!


----------



## skipstaylor (May 8, 2007)

ha ha...LOL... good gains mate.


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

You've all made great gains by looking at the pictures.

Hopefully I will have made some decent gains by New year because Im starting a new routine in a week or two & going to get me diet as good as I can.

Think i will do some before pics & measurements as well to try & see how much I have changed.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

very good idea j.m, thats one thing i wish id done from the start, it means five years down the line you have a great collection of your progress, do it mate! even just take pics twice a year and youll see the changes!

if you do this take 4or 5 pics of yourself in differeing poses then do the same poses again 6 months later and thisll give you great idea of how things are going, thats what i wish id done!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn coco, that is very imprssive....


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah...not only the tranformation over 5 years but the fat loss in the 6 week period between the 2nd and 3rd pic also.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

bassline boy said:


> this is one off the best threads ive ever seen on here this keeps me very moteavated nice one guys.see if i can get a few up if i cant shrink them can someone help me out cheers ladsb.line


Yeah sure no problem


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Right mate, try this first..

Go to http://www.imageshack.us

Then click 'browse' and upload a chosen photo. Then check the little box saying 'resize image?' and change the drop down bar to 320x240.

Now check the 'remove size/resolution bar from thumbnail.

Then click 'host it!' wait a few mins whilst it does it all.

*Once new page has opened*

Click in the 5th box down (Hotlink for forums 1) copy that and paste into the comments box in here...p1ss easy If you have any trouble just ask.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice improvement mate! Id say around 12%?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Damn coco, that is very imprssive....


cheers mate, a lot of hard work has went into my training and diet over the past few years, just looking forward to getting bigger and more ripped in the years to come, cant wait!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Conrad said:


> yeah...not only the tranformation over 5 years but the fat loss in the 6 week period between the 2nd and 3rd pic also.


that was 16 weeks of dieting mate, and thanks!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking lean Bass

Colorful tat too.


----------



## GADGEY (May 23, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Cant do that...but i can do the opposite way around!
> 
> http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/graphics/arnold_then_now.jpg


lol - just got round to checking the forum nice one


----------



## GADGEY (May 23, 2007)

robdog said:


> Not ultra ripped but im happy. That took about 21/2 years.


Well done mate!!


----------



## GADGEY (May 23, 2007)

RAIKEY said:


> ,


Ripped mate !


----------



## GADGEY (May 23, 2007)

DB said:


> 6 years and 7 stone later lol :bounce:


thats a vast change mate christ!


----------



## grh89793 (May 23, 2007)

coco said:


> ok dont laugh at the state of me,
> 
> 5 years ago,
> 
> ...


I am absolutely dumbfounded mate !! PLEASE PLEASE pm me your diet and everything that goes with it for those 16weeks you got down to that condition. That is some awesome conditioning there !

PMSL as if you will give your secrets away !! But still it was worth a try haha


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

haha thanks grh! no secrets im afraid, just plenty cardio and a half decent diet, and A LOT of help from people on here.

there is plenty of info on here about everything you could need to know, do some reading and you will learn a lot here.

btw to be fair that is a particularly flattering pic of me, my condition was not as good as it couldve been, more effort next time!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

my 2 penny's worth....5 years apart..


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

brilliant mate, that is excellent. it really is amazing the difference you can make to your physique!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow Coco, that is killer.


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

oh my god ash you look so good now x

i would ust like to say how well i have done with baz now and how he looks lol


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Fair do's to all of you, just shows what can be achieved with the right diet and knowledge


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

awesome thread really insperational well done all you guys respect


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lisa said:


> oh my god ash you look so good now x
> 
> i would ust like to say how well i have done with baz now and how he looks lol


thanx


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

ok dont laugh i now i looked gay in the first one lol

View attachment 9486


heres a quick one now lol ....

View attachment 9487


View attachment 9488


:bounce:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Very impressive player - whats the time difference between the first one and the later ones


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

squatty said:


> Very impressive player - whats the time difference between the first one and the later ones


hes got more weight and less hair lol forgot to say a great improvment and good shape mate!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good Player me old muka.


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

bout 3 yrs.....

i find it so hard to put weight on ,I eat like a hairy badger aswell 

hows it goin rob i saw your pic on here you sexy bastard not much diff is there lol ............


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

player2301 said:


> ok dont laugh i now i looked gay in the first one lol
> 
> View attachment 9486
> 
> ...


How much it cost to get the nike tatoo removed? My bad, just realised youve added to it to make it not look like Nike  nice one. suppose that was cheaper


----------



## player2301 (Feb 14, 2005)

yep lol looks better dont it ?

dont look like a nob head chav now :lift:


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

that transformation robdog is amazing! Just shows what hard work can do. ive got to get my ass back on track now, it can be done!


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow - this is my first post here but this thread certainly is inspirational to see some really skinny guys to make it to what they are today, I was exaclty the same before i started and am really impressed by the gains all of you have made. Really should get my ass cheeks off this computer chair now and go down the gym


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Gtiracer said:


> Wow - this is my first post here but this thread certainly is inspirational to see some really skinny guys to make it to what they are today, I was exaclty the same before i started and am really impressed by the gains all of you have made. Really should get my ass cheeks off this computer chair now and go down the gym


Steroids is a wonderful drug...


----------



## s4lkk (Jul 1, 2006)

Stanco said:


> Steroids is a wonderful drug...


steroids are wonderful drugs... innit


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Might as well post a couple of my progress photos. These photos were taking 3 years apart.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Stanco said:


> Steroids is a wonderful drug...


Stanco, have you ever used any mate??? Im thinking by this statement?!! You may have


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Doesn't look like he has to me...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Stanco,very impressive hair growth!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Doesn't look like he has to me...


I was going to say....not tryna flame or anything but from that statement it looks like you have used...

But from the pics it looks far from it! Get that fkin diet sorted and lay off the gear! (Sorry if im wrong though)


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

taking gear doesnt garuntee results..you still need to put i the work...but tbh i dont think he has taken any....i think we're reading into it a bit too much.

if i could have one guess as to why he hasnt made as much progress as he could have its becuase he drinks...would i be right?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's me on 20th April 06 and second one on 6th August 06 about 14 weeks apart.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And another shot (same timeframe)


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

ah24 said:


> I was going to say....not tryna flame or anything but from that statement it looks like you have used...
> 
> But from the pics it looks far from it! Get that fkin diet sorted and lay off the gear! (Sorry if im wrong though)


thats what I was thinking mate. Was just trying to get to it without offending, which I normaly do!!

i was gonna say, you may wnat to look at your diet and your PCT! :gun:


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

supercell said:


> And another shot (same timeframe)


fair do's mate, 14 weeks!! Thats some good work


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

supercell said:


> And another shot (same timeframe)


 your a monster... the work that you must put yourself through to achieve this is a credit to you.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

looking very good there...super stuff mate.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Stanco,very impressive hair growth!


Yeah thats basically the only thing that has grown in the past 3 years lol. Pretty depressing TBH, you try so ****ing hard and get no where...


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Stanco,

Mate there is no way that if you have been training and eating right for 3 years you would still be look as you did 3 years the prior, post up your daily diet and work out schedule lad as I am sure that we could give you some imput to help cause no offense meant but there is not much of a difference in your shots considering the length of time apart they were taken!

In 2.5 yeras I have gone from 80kg to 104kg and still have the rather low BF% and I always found it really hard to gain weight and size till I got my diet right and trained acuratly...

Best of Luck Lad!!


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Heres mine, 2 years weight training apart from. Before the first pic, I just did cardio for 2-3 months and a few pansy weight excercises.

Damn Im so lop sided in the first pic.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent results there Stone. Keep up the good work!

J


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

supercell said:


> Excellent results there Stone. Keep up the good work!
> 
> echo the above.


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you, however, I must confess, I was on my fourth cycle in the last pic. Think wk 8 into a 10 wk 750mg test e cycle. Just want to get bigger damn it, like supercell!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can tell by the shoulders Stone that you did a cycle or two in there. 

The shoulders have one of the most androgen receptors in them.

Big difference in before and after.


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

fair play to you supercell, that looks like one hell of a diet. what was your bf down to by comp time?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice transformation pics.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

> The shoulders have one of the most androgen receptors in them


yeh my shoulders dont half explode when i do a test cycle


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Borris said:


> yeh my shoulders dont half explode when i do a test cycle


What about the traps?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> my 2 penny's worth....5 years apart..


lol look at the poster of the rock in the 1st pic than your pose in the 2nd... similar much?

nah awesome work mate.. doin real well..


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Ahh, I will have tyo dig out some of my teenage pics, must've been around 16st of pure lard!! I will have to scan them though!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Great thread.

Nice to see people taking control of their lives.

2002










2004










2006


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Good work Pete mate, thats some hell of a difference.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks Rob mate.

Vicky said to say Hi.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome transformation! and i see you have been on the board for 12 months,definitely need to post more as im sure you've got some excellent advice/know how to share.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

this tops them all...has to be the best transformation ever.... some people can realy just change their bodies so quickly. Cudos to you though mate. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

SARGE said:


> awesome thread really insperational well done all you guys respect


I was just about to type the same thing.... this thread is really inspirational.. thanks for all the posts guys.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

PRL that is amazing!

Whats your height etc??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea most impressive, what ever you did, it was perfect for sure PRL.

You carried allot of muscle in your before pick so trimming down you still had tons of muscle. I really hope you didn't take that wrong. 

Very, very, very well done mate!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

hi pete.

You may not remember me but I think you went to the same school as me (Great Barr). Am I right?

Hard to beleive it but I think you were in the year or two below me.

Do you still train at Emporium? I do, but at 07.00hrs each morning.

I have seen you at a few comps (in the crowd) but have never approached you as you appear well connected and always surrounded by honeys!!!

Great pics fella, I have seen you appear on stage and you are impressive.

Lee (great barr)


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You crack me up, Leeston!!! pmsl

Pete, the transformation is incredible. Hats off to you fella.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

PRL, that is impressive.

It is easy to see the muscle you had in the first pic although it was a bit covered.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm still learning and finding my feet. Next year I want to be my breakout year.

Lee,

Ya fool. Just come up and say hi. Annoys me when folk think they can't approach me. Lol. See if you saw RobDog up close, I could understand. Lol what a Monster.

Drop me a PM. Be good to catch up mate


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

I was into rec drugs (LSD) in my younger days, all time low/thin here @ about 7.5 stones (my son was better built!!!)... to being about 12.5 stones been bigger just never got any pics


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good size and shape,respect for turning things around.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Good size and shape,respect for turning things around.


Ditto!


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

thanx lads, much appreciated


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

robdog said:


> Not ultra ripped but im happy. That took about 21/2 years.


Well done mate that is what I call a transformation!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Here is me, 1st Pic is before i started to diet for a show in May this year. 2nd Pic is me onstage. What you all think?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Geo said:


> What you all think?


I think you don't hold back on the intensity of your posing. 

I am amazed. It looks like you only lost fat and kept all your muscle and maybe even added some. Very impressive mate.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

very impressive bud.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

all you guys deserve credit youve all done some hard work congrats and prl thats some serious change buddy


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

May 2005 to June 2006.

You can read all about it the fat loss half of the year here if you like...

http://www.ultimate-hypertrophy.com/gavstransformation.html

WeeG


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Wee G your link doesn't work mate, but nice job.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Hey Wee G your link doesn't work mate, but nice job.


Works for me, and I am on one slow machine.........


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

works here, db are you as tall as ronnie? how tall are you? raikey you look sick in both pics lol


----------



## Wheyhey (May 20, 2007)

Great work everyone who has posted pics of themselves!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Works now for me as well.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

amazing transormations on this thread,a real inspiration to all.

heres my tuppence worth as well,first pic was at the end of 2003,second pic was 10 days out from my first comp may last year and third pic is 6 months later at second comp the same year


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

weeman said:


> heres my tuppence worth


Thats a bit of an understatement dude. It was more like £1000000 worth 

Very inspirational stuff!


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent progress there dude, well done

inspirational - ditto


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey weeman, that second pic is the sh1t my man. What an amazing accomplishment on your part.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys,appreciate it


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

fooking hell bri thats some change mate,

id just asumed youd always been a monster, lol!

itll be even better next year, eh!

jef


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

weeman said:


> thanks guys,appreciate it


Bri,

What you trying to do mate???????

Stop scaring me outta NABBA.

Told you and Powerhouse to take the next 2 years off.

I wanna win god damn it. Win I say.:gun:


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

Weeman, all I can say is....phenomenal...true inspiration to us all i think


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks again everyone

coco-lol mate am still no a monster yit lol i wish!

PRL-you nutter lol i have nightmares about going up against the likes of you and PH ffs!! In all seriousness even if i was lucky enough to qualify for the nabba britain at the scottish next year i dnt think i will do the britain as i'd get trampled all over lol


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Weeman,you are gonna have to share your secrets!

Thats the most incredible transformation ive seen.

Brilliant.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol thanks mate,flattered,no secrets tho,just hard graft and diet combined with sensible cycles,nothing everyone else aint doing!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW....

Some good progress there, this is a great thread.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

weeman said:


> lol thanks mate,flattered,no secrets tho,just hard graft and diet combined with sensible cycles,nothing everyone else aint doing!


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## mikeubtuk (Oct 15, 2007)

sum real nice pics but iv got to say robdog il have wot ur drinking lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mikeubtuk said:


> sum real nice pics but iv got to say robdog il have wot ur drinking lol


I second that mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What an awesome thread!

Here's my bit. First pic was December 2006, second pic was August 2007


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job mate. You turned into a model..


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish mate LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking at your arm you almost lost no size and dropped a good amount of body fat. Nice job mate! 

I threw the model thing out there to get Pip jealous........lol.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

winger said:


> I threw the model thing out there to get Pip jealous........lol.


Oh god, dont start him off


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Wish I hadn't posted mine now!!!

Some of you guys have amazing knowledge and dedication to get that much of a differance.

Stone - you have a great shape mate

Weeman - you probably have the most increadable transformation pics I've seen recently


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks winger, from xmas I've lost over 3st, with only an inch lost on my arms and 2in off my chest.

Want atleast another stone off by xmas though


----------



## ImproveMuscle (Aug 1, 2008)

amazing thread full of inspiration!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A couple of years ago...










And a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Old thread this one

Looking good viking. :thumbup1:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

From this year.

End of Jan 2008



















May 2008


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

A bit of a transformation there mate very nice:thumbup1:

How tall are you, how much did you weigh in the first picture and in the ripped picture out of interest?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

OK so these are 2 years apart for me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very good job and respect is totally in order.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

This thread is very inspiring and motivational, well done evryone.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Stanco said:


> Might as well post a couple of my progress photos. These photos were taking 3 years apart.


no offense mate but the thread is meant to be the other way round, you got more body fat in the second, but I think the hair was a big improvement, how long did you grow it for


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

LMFAO


----------



## Paul1436114510 (Jan 18, 2006)

miles2345 said:


> no offense mate but the thread is meant to be the other way round, you got more body fat in the second, *but I think the hair was a big improvement*, how long did you grow it for


Here was me thinking the hair looked gay :/

Some brilliant turn arounds on here, il post mint up next week if threads still around


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

First pic was taken of me around 20 months ago, (with James Llewellin), I used to be a powerlifter, so being ripped was bottom of my list, just wanted to be strong, until I met Tom B, then decided to go into bodybuilding, been a long but very hard road, but loved it!

Dec 2006



April 2008


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Great thread.

this is my trim down, time frame approx 1 year maybe less judging by *** burns on left bicep!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Just bumping this thread its some fantastic transformations maybe it should be a sticky so people will continue to add to it


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Good idea. This is great


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I love this thread!!! You guys have made such amazing transformations, us girlies should do one!!!!

Great stuff xxx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> I love this thread!!! You guys have made such amazing transformations, us girlies should do one!!!!
> 
> Great stuff xxx


A bum photos one? :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

TH&S said:


> A bum photos one? :whistling:


Hahah, yeah but only for you!

LOL

:whistling:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I can tell you now that some of these photos and the time spans are making my efforts feel rubbish!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

Here you go - one for the girls, timeframe of less than a year. :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

holy sh1t dawse!! well done you,outstanding turnaround 

(i didnt even say anything perverted,did you see that?)  lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> holy sh1t dawse!! well done you,outstanding turnaround
> 
> (i didnt even say anything perverted,did you see that?)  lol


Not like you, you feeling ok today?? lol

Geo


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome results Dawse, Reps!!!!


----------



## the1carlos (Aug 5, 2008)

robdog said:


> Not ultra ripped but im happy. That took about 21/2 years.


That picture is truely inspirational for me.. You look awsome man well done.


----------



## madj42 (May 23, 2008)

Here are my progress pics. The first one was taken in April 2007,the second in march this year and the last two were taken today.


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

madj42 said:


> Here are my progress pics. The first one was taken in April 2007,the second in march this year and the last two were taken today.


Good progress buddy you must be chuffed with that :thumb:


----------



## madj42 (May 23, 2008)

danny_j said:


> Good progress buddy you must be chuffed with that :thumb:


Thanks mate. Yes I am chuffed to bits.My only regret is I didn't start when I was younger.

cheers

M


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Totaly amazing transformations guys and girls, You should all be proud of what you have achieved whether it is competition or for yourself, There aren't many folks in the world with the will power and dedication to pull that off.. reps to you all!!!!!

This is one great site...


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

18 months later and at my first comp!


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome job j1mshere. Can hardly recognise its the same person!


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers thanks, A lot of old freinds didnt recognise me when they saw me, apart from my massive nose and dipple in the chin!! lol That was the only clue!!


----------



## lottie (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! Some really amazing changes. Hats off to you guys! I must say it is really motivational.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Amazing stuff here, truly inspirational.

Me when I started around 3 years ago, however I've only been training properly for 2 years and one month now.










http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=maxincollegewi0.jpg

<<<<< Me last month in my avi. and here \/










http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0456ig7.jpg

I've posted the links as they arent showing.


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, really inspirational stuff, and I know some guys have said it really makes like they're efforts feel poor, well seeing some of the guys on here makes me feel the same too.....

but I train because I love it, have never competed just wanna be big... so keep up the good work everyone.... "what one man can do, so can another".. just persevere..










August 1999










August 2003










August 2005

All natural too.. well, how else would you make such little gains in flippin 6 years.... lol kinda does my head in when you see somebody go from bone to pro bodybuilder in 18 months.... oh well, keep pumping..

*serious respect to everyone on this site, amazing work...*


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

liberator said:


> Wow, really inspirational stuff, and I know some guys have said it really makes like they're efforts feel poor, well seeing some of the guys on here makes me feel the same too.....
> 
> but I train because I love it, have never competed just wanna be big... so keep up the good work everyone.... "what one man can do, so can another".. just persevere..
> 
> ...


mate I'd say youve made some fcking fantastic gains. Think i will take that long to get gains like you. But you should be proud as youve stuck by it and not been put off, no matter how long its taken.

Its the determination of people on here that I admire the most, and what I need to learn that its not gonna happen like that.

Just hope I can make gains like that even if it does take x years.

Gotta say well done, just amazing the progress you guys have made, gives new starters like me hope


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree, those gains are most impressive. What a transformation indeed.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

j1mshere said:


> 18 months later and at my first comp!


****ing hell mate! natural?


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

j1mshere said:


> 18 months later and at my first comp!


TRUELY TRUELY Stunning!!! Congratulations mate!!! :thumb: :thumb :

A few questions

A) Was it natural??

B) Did you not have any problems with loose skin from loosing that much weight


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

This thread has been very inspiring.

I also have a few questions for J1mshere...

Was it natural mate? I am a little leaner than your first pic but not overly. What was your diet and training like?

Did you carb cycle or Cut carbs at all?

What sort of cardio were you doing, how intense and how often?

I Aim for similar results to you,

Many thanks

Gaz


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi thanks for the comments.

Yeah it was all natural. The first pic I was 114kg and useless and the second im at 74kg. Basically i have been cutting and training like a loon for a 18 months, not hardly going out drinking, pretty strict diet etc. So about 3 months ago, I was about 84kg around 10% (had a nice pack). A few people i knew were competeing in the classic class, so I decided to go for it too. With the classic class you cant really take gear as you would probably come into heavy as the weight height ratio is quite limiting.

The main bulk of the diet was a low carb approach. But 9 weeks for the comp I carbed cycle which seemed to really work. except that its so depressing and plays with you head. I did take carbs every morning though, but it was two days no carbs (except first meal ) then on the third take carbs. Supplement wise i take efa's cla, sida cofolia thing! hmb, glutamine and protein. Cadio wise i started of running for an hour in the morning, walk for half an hour at lunch time, and an hour of mixed cardio in the evening. That was working great but i started to loose a lot(in my eyes) of muscle so i sawpped the running for an hour and a bit of walking, making sure before each cardio session i wasnt on empty.

Traing to start with was a 4 day split, then getting closer to the comp and more panicky 5 day split with a second legs session and cardio everyday.

I was around 6-7% at the comp weighing in 74kg, so idid loose quite bit of muscle.

oh and the point of loose skin. In bloody deed i have!! Its shocking. Nice strech marks too! If you look at the pic where my belly button ther is a massive crease, thats the skin and can stretch quite a long way down. I tried everything for it, the one thing which seem to make a slight improvement was Thiomax.

Now roll on the finals!


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for that write up mate, and the info. I dont suppose youve got a pic when you were at 10% bf have you?

Im guessing that was about 15 months on from the first pic?

Cheers, and keep at it.

Gaz


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

This from Jan 08. Please excuse the hat!

Not 10% but close, (i think)


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

****in hell mate, thats a tremendous transformation from the first pic to either of the other 2.

I take my hat off to you mate. My hat aint as good as yours tho 

haha

Cheers fella

Gaz


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> 6 years and 7 stone later lol :bounce:


Holy ****, looking good :tongue:


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

j1mshere said:


> Hi thanks for the comments.
> 
> Yeah it was all natural. The first pic I was 114kg and useless and the second im at 74kg. Basically i have been cutting and training like a loon for a 18 months, not hardly going out drinking, pretty strict diet etc. So about 3 months ago, I was about 84kg around 10% (had a nice pack). A few people i knew were competeing in the classic class, so I decided to go for it too. With the classic class you cant really take gear as you would probably come into heavy as the weight height ratio is quite limiting.
> 
> ...


When I started I was 114kg too :whistling: I'm 103 now (year or so later) and currently cycling. I was 107 nearly 3 weeks ago so coming down, was going to cycle for another 9 weeks. If i have even HALF the amount of success you've had I will be happy. Inspiration is not the work... :thumbup1: :rockon:

How tall are you buddy?


----------



## j1mshere (Jul 7, 2008)

Im a massive 172.5 cm!

edit--im 176-172.5! ukbff measured me wrong twice! so who knows!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

sorry not a fat to fit pic a skinny to bigger pic more like

Still got a long way to go but here it is



Me summer 07 weighin aprox 46kg



Me now weighin aprox 64kg

Started training october 07 I was 15 now im 16 yrs old, dont let the facial hair fool you!:laugh:

Note: just click on it for a better image


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

posted mine a while ago in another thread, but here my pics are again anyways. About a year apart.


----------



## evian (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok here is my pictures. 2 months ago and now. Nothing special but i am going there little by little.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn Evian, clean up your room son............lol.....just kidding.......

Looking good dudes, great transformations................


----------



## evian (Jul 8, 2008)

Just moved in


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok mate, you got a pass...........lol


----------



## Girl4 (May 20, 2008)

This thread is really awesome!....some amazing transformations...utterly motivational!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

the first pic is july 2006










and the second is july 2008










hoping to be bigger and better in 2010!


----------



## muscle1986 (Sep 3, 2008)

andye, that is some transformation, wot diet and trainin/cardio did u do for this

well done mate


----------



## Mr.Dann (Jul 15, 2008)

First Picture is 2006 and have been pretty much that size up untill now, started training in April this year, last two pictures are fairly recent, last one was this evening.




























plan is to loose more BF and get BIG(ger)


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

great gains by peeps nice one thinking wish i was bigger before i started lol slow progress is better than none


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

well done mate:thumb:

reps


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

This was last year

12 or 13 weeks between pics - start of my diet and one week out from first show










I have more muscle now


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

letch letch


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice work in 10 months m8 well done


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Heres mine. First pic December 07 next 10 months later


Good work!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

very inspirational thread! thank you guys!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congratulations, Dan, Zara and Bulkaholic, very impressive to say the least.

Oh and Bulkaholic, you can smile you know..


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

brilliant thread hope u guys keep adding to it as it is very insperational for someone starting out. keep up the good work all


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a picture of my wife taken begining of september 2006 i dieted her for 8 weeks.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

martzee said:


> This is a picture of my wife taken begining of september 2006 i dieted her for 8 weeks.


Damn! Well done!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn this has spurred me on, bring on the salad!!!!


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Posted these pics before but thought i throw my lot in for good measure

1st in 2005, 18 st 7lbs

2nd august this year 15 st i think

3rd last week, 13st 12lbs

Only been back in gym about 1 month, previous to that just did cardio and eating healthily 

Want to loose another 1 1/2 stone at least.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Great job Geezer!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice Geezer.

Gym will firm stuff really well.......Reduce more bodyfat as well.........


----------

